# Two different HUMANS !



## thirteenknots (Jan 16, 2022)

Above was a Man dedicated to an INCLUSIVE Human Race.
WE SHOULD HONOR HIM FOREVER....!






This is a Lying Man Dedicated to dividing the HUMAN Race.
He should be shunned forever !!!


----------



## thirteenknots (Jan 17, 2022)




----------

